# Farm Fresh 1967 Raleigh Sprite S5 Five Speed



## 3-speeder (Feb 3, 2021)

I picked up this bike a while ago and will be starting on it soon. Look for it in Project Rides.  The bike came off of a small farm in northern Michigan and my gf and I made a nice trip out of picking it up.  Ahhh the pre-covid days....  Any way...  Here are some photos.  Look at all that beautiful dust, nicely preserving what lies underneath.  Maybe even a bit of sawdust on there.  Pretty nice shape actually and should clean up well.  I'll get into more of the story in the project thread.  ....and I'll get that bird's bill bent back right


----------



## juvela (Feb 3, 2021)

-----

Thanks very much for sharing this find; shall look forward to following along whenst the spanner twisitn' commenceth. 

What manner o' cowhide dost thee envision for it, B LXVI perchance?

Did not know that you had something in common with @Oilit ;  you both have "bombers" on the grounds of your respective estates. 

-----


----------



## Eric Amlie (Feb 4, 2021)

Tall frame...nice find.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Feb 4, 2021)

I see that it's been converted to a 3 speed.
Are you going to return it to a 5 speed?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 4, 2021)

It looks like the S5 hub shell is still there at least. Maybe he's just missing the bell crank and push rod? You'd just need a shifter and cable at that point. I suppose one could pull the guts and try to put in an AW within the S5 shell. But it could be whoever owned it just gave up on the non-drive side stuff. It still is a 3-speed because the S5 is actually 2 three-speeds in one, though one gear (the middle) is common between the two threes.


----------



## Oilit (Feb 4, 2021)

In 1967 I think they were still using the early sheet metal version of the bell crank. It probably got damaged and was never replaced, but the hub's likely still good. And if you've got any good pictures of your cat, there's a thread on here for that too. (Thanks, @juvela!)
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/lets-see-your-cat.107917/


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 4, 2021)

Correct - 1967 very likely would be the original sheet metal version. There was a second version that was more substantial. Unless you absolutely have to use the "original" equipment, use the second version.


----------



## PJ311foo (Feb 4, 2021)

That looks like it will clean up well. Nice find!


----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 4, 2021)

I have had this one hanging up in the basement for almost two years while new projects bumped it to the bottom of the list.  In that time I have picked up the parts to return it to a 5-speed including both styles of the bell crank, a push rod and NOS dual shifter levers with cables and braces.  Look for pics as soon as I get the project thread started.  If any of you have ever searched for or bought those parts you know that I have more $ into the parts than I paid for the bike and also more than the bike is worth but for me it's a labor of love not an investment.  I have another 67 Sprite the same as this one but it has much cleaner decals and paint. My theory is that that bike looks better due to it having been parked soon after purchase with a bent fork and slightly crunched down tube.  That bike is also a 23" and with a straight replacement fork it rides nicely and shifts through all gears.  It does have the sheet metal bell crank and is fenderless for now (front fender was toast). 

For a saddle I have a Brooks "Aged" B67 that I've been saving for this bike.  Hoping that I'll like the look of it when mounted.  Sure looks good out of the box.

As far as the cat, his name is Kitten and you can see his portfolio posted not long ago in the previously mentioned thread. He's a real treat.


----------



## PJ311foo (Feb 4, 2021)

Yes, I fully understand that pain of parts. Mine was missing the shifters so I paid $$$ for this NOS shifter on the bay. BUT it’s going to look awesome when it’s done. Just like yours will!


----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 4, 2021)

PJ311foo said:


> Yes, I fully understand that pain of parts. Mine was missing the shifters so I paid $$$ for this NOS shifter on the bay. BUT it’s going to look awesome when it’s done. Just like yours will!
> 
> View attachment 1351769



Nice "Sprite" decal.  Mine didn't make it.


----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 4, 2021)

I think this wire type rack came off of my other Sprite.  Looks like a bronze-greenish color.  Has anyone seen one of these and have any info on origin, etc.? Thanks for any info.


----------



## PJ311foo (Feb 4, 2021)

Mine came with one too. I wasn’t able to find anything on it other than one photo of it in a catalog so it looks like it was an OEM rack.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 4, 2021)

That rack is OEM and appears on the early Spite. It was intended as a lighter alternative to the Prestube Minor. The Prestube also appeared on Sprites.



			https://www.sheldonbrown.com/retroraleighs/catalogs/Raleigh-Catalog-1967.pdf


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 5, 2021)

And that metal shifter unit is slightly later than 1967, but you should go with it if you can get it. The original would have been the small plastic type, but that's another part where unless you MUST have all original, go with the later part. The second type bell crank and the metal shifter are much better than the sheet metal early bell crank and the plastic shifters.


----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 5, 2021)

I will put that wire rack back on my fenderless Sprite.  That will be my more road-bike like lightweight bike.  I'll get some pics of that up when we thaw out here in Michigan.  I like the natural lighting of the sun for better photo quality. Feels like the Arctic today. @PJ311foo  knows what I'm talking about


----------



## PJ311foo (Feb 5, 2021)

Yes. Yes I do. And next week looking colder and into the negatives. Blah.


----------



## FICHT 150 (Feb 5, 2021)

You need to know which version of the nail your S5 equipped bike uses. The early nail is threaded, the later version isn’t. They don’t interchange. The idea with the first threaded version was it wouldn’t get lost when the bell crank was removed, but, it would split the retainer if the bike fell on the left side. The sheet metal bell crank only works with that version IIRC. 
The sheet metal bell crank has a bad reputation, but, when you modify the left side with the spring, as the bikesmith, (Mark Stonich) recommends, they work just fine. I have two bikes with that setup. I’ve been at it long enough that I’ve converted AW hubs to S5 configuration. There are five bikes here with S5 hubs, organic Sturmey built, and my home brewed S5s. The Bikesmith sells AW and S5 parts and a wonderful cotter press for three piece cranks, just google him.
Your bike has had some changes since it was new. Those reflectors and the gum wall tires don’t belong, and neither does the kickstand. If you compare the stem with the version shown on the second pictured bike, you will see a standard stem has found it’s way into your bike. The Sprite in 1967 used the same beautiful forging that the Superbe uses. Pedals were hit and miss, the best are the rebuildable version, but you don’t always get them. Pictured are my Son and I in the middle of one of perhaps 10 Lake Pepin 3 speed Tours (yes, I cheat and use an S5 Sprite) my Sons Lake Pepin Sprite with an AW modified to S5 configuration, 27” alloy wheels, center pull brakes, and every piece of alloy components I could get my hands on. The last picture is my wife and I on the Munger Trail, just outside of Duluth, MN. Both bikes are S5 equipped.
Nice to find one so compete. Enjoy.

Ted


----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 5, 2021)

Thanks for the info. I love The Bikesmith. I have both the cotter press and the fixed cup tool from him.  Also ordered cotters.  I'll have to check with him if I don't have the correct push rod.  The one that I was able to find on the bay looks like a nail and the narrow end is not threaded.  Here are the parts that I've gathered.  Also the new saddle.  I did insert the rod into the left side of the axle and it seemed the proper length and acted as if it would engage shifting but it was not truly tested under fire.
Side note: nice looking collection there


----------



## FICHT 150 (Feb 6, 2021)

I’m actually driving 3 1/2 hours today to rescue a his and hers pair of 24”
 Raleigh Roadsters. When I get back, I’ll check my notes, but, if you know 
Mark, you are off to a great start.
I do prefer to use pulleys with that shifter, but, have them set up both ways.
Good luck!
Ted


----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 6, 2021)

FICHT 150 said:


> I’m actually driving 3 1/2 hours today to rescue a his and hers pair of 24”
> Raleigh Roadsters. When I get back, I’ll check my notes, but, if you know
> Mark, you are off to a great start.
> I do prefer to use pulleys with that shifter, but, have them set up both ways.
> ...



Great info. Never even thought about pulleys. 

I love a good bike picking road trip. I may be grabbing one today as well.  20 minute drive for me though. Safe travels


----------



## FICHT 150 (Feb 6, 2021)

Almost all of the S5 hubs I have seen are marked 67, I have one on hand that is marked 68. Not all of the bikes were built in 1967, but, most of the hubs were.
The plastic shifters were the bad thing about these bikes. I’d bet those metal shifters we sometimes see were a direct result of broken plastic shifters, early in the S5 game. Raleigh supplied them to dealers, and if a customer came in, hot under the collar, they quietly made it right for him.
7 hours on the road today, it never got above 0 degrees in northern Wisconsin, rescued a his and her early 1980s pair of Raleigh Roadster rod brake bikes. I gave the guy $100 for both, pretty sure they were headed for the curb with a “free” sign on them, I think they will end up under people in my tweed group, hope so, anyway-I’m up to 20 bikes I think.
Too much fun.


----------



## FICHT 150 (Feb 6, 2021)

Saved these two from the final push to the curb with the obligatory “Free” sign hung on them. In that part of the world, that would mean a scrapper got them. 1973 Women’s 22” (Thank God) and 1974 Men’s 24” Roadsters.
Gave him $100 for both. They have seats and pedals, took ‘em off to get both bikes in the bed under the tonneau cover, keeping a bunch of Wisconsin road salt off them and my bike rack.
Probably end up under someone in my tweed club.


----------



## FICHT 150 (Feb 6, 2021)

If you are going to be doing serious miles on your old Raleigh email this guy for metal replacement fulcrum sleeves, and pulley wheels:



			https://3speedtour.com/
		


If either of the original plastic parts fail, you are stuck in third gear. The metal parts he sells are well made. He also sells copies of a knurled brass inner tube cap, copied from a TOC Iver Johnson, and an alloy seat bolt, copied from a pre war Sunbeam, I think.

The Lake Pepin Tour is coming up, May 15-16. Maybe you should do it on the old bike this year?

Ted


----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 11, 2021)

Rehab work has started. Follow the progress here








						1967 Raleigh Sprite with S5 5 Speed | Project Rides
					

I started working on my '67 Raleigh Sprite.  I picked this one up from a small farm in Northern Michigan. It is a twin to another 67 Sprite that I have and originally I thought that I might swap some parts around to have one A-grade bike and one B-grade bike but after I rehabbed my first Sprite...




					thecabe.com


----------

